# [Action/Comedy] Check out Akrav!



## Akrav-Comic (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello dear members of this forum! 
We are a team of two passionate and aspiring artists who call ourselves Nati and Em and we are happy to present our comic project "AKRAV" to you! 

In this story we follow the adventures of raider gang boss Josh and his men, fighting for survival and freedom in the harsh post apocalyptic desert wasteland. The story is a mixture of Action and Adventure themes, mixed with some great comedy and (later on in the story) mysterious events. 
It plays in a fictional world with various races, their legends and lores to discover and many creepy monsters to fight! 
Overall we also want to warn you, because this comic will have some blood, violence and crude language in it. Also there will be homosexual relationships (A bunch of them actually!).

We just completed the first chapter of the story, where we all get to meet the main characters.
Read it on FurAffinity: http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/akrav-comic/folder/288851/Chapter-1-THE-RAIDERS
Or on tapastic!: https://tapastic.com/episode/560317







If you have any questions, feel free to ask us! Keep in mind that the wasteland is dark and dangerous at times. We hope you enjoy our story and follow for more updates about it!


----------



## Garg (Jan 12, 2017)

the human abuse is real. were there any animal abuse while filming this feature?


----------



## Akrav-Comic (Jan 12, 2017)

Garg said:


> the human abuse is real. were there any animal abuse while filming this feature?



Haha, these poor guys from the thieves' guild indeed didn't get away easily or unharmed at all. But they aren't humans, actually they're a different kind of race which we call the 'common' race (cause they're the most numerous in the wasteland).




They’re the most “human”-looking in the world of Akrav, but are a different species. They all possess animal-like traits like pointy ears, sharp teeth, rodent teeth, some have claws, some have tails and some have their ears ontop of their head like cats or have huge ears like mice. They also have many different skin-colors and some have more hair covering their bodies than others. 
They’re basically one big species with many types of sub-species. 

So I guess, since they're a mixture of humans and animals, there was some anthro sort of abuse(?) while filming this feature.


----------



## Garg (Jan 13, 2017)

Akrav-Comic said:


> Haha, these poor guys from the thieves' guild indeed didn't get away easily or unharmed at all. But they aren't humans, actually they're a different kind of race which we call the 'common' race (cause they're the most numerous in the wasteland).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe dude. i love it either way. i did noticed they were more of a mix, but i thought it was an artistic design choice and not another being. good comic anyway


----------

